# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Liquidazione Infortunio Inail Artigiano

## patrizia

Ciao a tutti...Un artigiano (lavoratore autonomo) ha percepito dall'Inail un'indennità relativa ad un infortunio subito sul lavoro. Secondo voi va nel quadro C sezione II o nel quadro G come sopravvenienza attiva? Grazie! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> Ciao a tutti...Un artigiano (lavoratore autonomo) ha percepito dall'Inail un'indennità relativa ad un infortunio subito sul lavoro. Secondo voi va nel quadro C sezione II o nel quadro G come sopravvenienza attiva? Grazie!

  ma il CUD è arrivato? ti dico così xchè da me l'INAIL nn li spedisce ... dobbiano andare a ritirarceli  :Embarrassment:

----------


## patrizia

> ma il CUD è arrivato? ti dico così xchè da me l'INAIL nn li spedisce ... dobbiano andare a ritirarceli

  Qui da noi l'Inail spedisce al contribuente un prospetto di liquidazione indennità in cui sono indicati: il periodo, la retribuzione giornaliera, i giorni, la quota di indennità pari al 60% della retribuzione e il totale indennità. Non va bene? :Confused:  Tu in che rigo dell'Unico lo inserisci? :Wink:

----------


## patrizia

> Qui da noi l'Inail spedisce al contribuente un prospetto di liquidazione indennità in cui sono indicati: il periodo, la retribuzione giornaliera, i giorni, la quota di indennità pari al 60% della retribuzione e il totale indennità. Non va bene? Tu in che rigo dell'Unico lo inserisci?

  Ho telefonato all'Inail e mi hanno detto che il prospetto in mio possesso è quello giusto...il Cud è solo per i lavoratori dipendenti...rimane sempre il dubbio del quadro nel quale inserirlo.... :Frown:

----------


## mau62

3° fascicolo istruzioni modello Unico
rigo RG9 pag 31 direi che và inserito nel reddito d'impresa.
Siete d'accordo?

----------


## patrizia

> 3° fascicolo istruzioni modello Unico
> rigo RG9 pag 31 direi che và inserito nel reddito d'impresa.
> Siete d'accordo?

  Vorrei tanto essere d'accordo....se noi lo mettiamo nel RG9 è un ricavo a favore del contribuente nel calcolo degli studi di settore; se noi lo mettiamo in sopravvenienze attive no.....Il quadro RC sezione II no è??? :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

Se non ricordo male, ma vado a memoria e senza riferimenti normativi... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ogni reddito elargito "in sostituzione" di un altro, deve essere trattato come il reddito che ha sostituito. 
Quindi, nel caso dell'infortunio, il compenso si è avuto in sostituzione del compenso che l'artigiano non ha potuto realizzare in quanto infortunato...quindi direi anche io che va nel reddito d'impresa!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## giusy

> Se non ricordo male, ma vado a memoria e senza riferimenti normativi... 
> Ogni reddito elargito "in sostituzione" di un altro, deve essere trattato come il reddito che ha sostituito. 
> Quindi, nel caso dell'infortunio, il compenso si è avuto in sostituzione del compenso che l'artigiano non ha potuto realizzare in quanto infortunato...quindi direi anche io che va nel reddito d'impresa!

  Sono anche io dello stesso parere.
Le istruzione di UNICO PF al rigo G9 tratta di ............ indennità conseguite per il risarcimento di danni consistenti nella perdita del reddito derivante dall'esercizio d'impresa!
Difronte al prospetto di liquidazione INAIL leggo: 
01. indennità  1000
02 danno biologico  4000
03.sando in euro  5000
Allora mi chiedo se devo inserire anche l'importo del danno biologico o solamente l'indennità???????????

----------


## denigiu

> Se non ricordo male, ma vado a memoria e senza riferimenti normativi... 
> Ogni reddito elargito "in sostituzione" di un altro, deve essere trattato come il reddito che ha sostituito. 
> Quindi, nel caso dell'infortunio, il compenso si è avuto in sostituzione del compenso che l'artigiano non ha potuto realizzare in quanto infortunato...quindi direi anche io che va nel reddito d'impresa!

  Ho approfondito un caso analogo e confermo in pieno tutto.
Va nel quadro del reddito d'impresa al 100%.
Anche in presenza di eventuali cud ugualmente l'indicazione del reddito sarebbe andata nel quadro RG
Saluti Giuseppe

----------


## giusy

> Ho approfondito un caso analogo e confermo in pieno tutto.
> Va nel quadro del reddito d'impresa al 100%.
> Anche in presenza di eventuali cud ugualmente l'indicazione del reddito sarebbe andata nel quadro RG
> Saluti Giuseppe

  Visto che hai avuto modo di approfondire l'argomento mi potresti dire se ho fatto correttamente:
nel quadro "G" ho inserito solo l'indennità e non anche il danno biologico!

----------

